# Subscriptions. Does dropping some help the forum?



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hopefully not a stupid question -- what I'm asking is if it helps speed up things at all to go through my subscriptions folder and drop subs to threads that are old and shouldn't be getting updated any more?

For example, Xbox 360 threads in Happy Hour - should I drop subscriptions to as many of the older threads as possible and if so, does it help make things easier on the processing that sends out the daily e-mail notifications of subscribed threads?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

The hot the server takes with subscriptions only happens when a notice has to be sent out to a large list. Other than that, it really does not even look at a given subscriber list unless the thread has been posted to. Your user ID is stored in that last any each thread that has a subscription. 

If you are the only person subscribed, then yes, it could help for it would remove that thread from the subscription table. As long as one person is subscribed to a thread, it will still be part of the list. (Did that help? )


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

David Bott said:


> If you are the only person subscribed, then yes, it could help for it would remove that thread from the subscription table. As long as one person is subscribed to a thread, it will still be part of the list.


Is there any way a user can tell how many people (not who, just how many people) are subscribed to a certain thread?

Most (but not all) of my subs are 'no email notification' -- if I recall correctly, the only one I have on daily notification is the Season Pass Alerts sub.

Jan


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, I actually can not even see that.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I guess that's a good thing -- if we users could see it, it would start a contest (whose threads had the most subscriptions). 

Pity the admins can't tell, however.

Jan


----------

